# Home sub enclosure



## Broken Wrenches (Aug 4, 2011)

I've got parts from an old Denon home theatre sub sitting here, and I want to make a new enclosure for it. I want to model it after the other sub I have here.

The current one is part of a complete surround sound unit, and is setup like this:









It runs a 4" speaker, and sitting on my desk actually puts out some halfway decent bass. But bigger is better 

The speaker I'm going to use in this setup is this: Goldwood GW-208/4 8" OEM Woofer 4 Ohm 290-310

I'm doing this all on the cheap since I originally bought the Denon sub from a garage sale for 10 bucks and just picked up a pile of MDF for free. I'm not expecting a cheapo sub to be the highest quality, but my current setup is also a cheapo Walmart type and it can't get any lower in quality lol.

The sub I linked will work with the Denon amp, I just need help designing the enclosure. Anyone on here that can figure out the required dimensions?


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Your diagram appears to be a 4th order bandpass enclosure. I would download WinISD(it's free), and model your Goldwood 8" in various enclosures to see what looks best, and will fit your space requirements.


----------



## Broken Wrenches (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm playing with it, but honestly dunno what I'm looking for in here lol


----------



## Broken Wrenches (Aug 4, 2011)

If anyone else wants to play around with it, the max outer dimensions I have to work with are 10.63x19.38x14.37 (mdf I have laying around).

Also have the 3" port from the original box that I can add length to if need be.


----------

